

Twitter expects $1Billion in revenue on ad growth in 2014 - hkmurakami
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2012-06-01/twitter-said-to-expect-1-billion-in-sales-in-2014-on-ad-growth.html

======
asit
Twitter getting fatter.. though google suffers a bit recently due to spam full
of ads they are receiving.

